# Show us your gut!



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

It's a beautiful thing!

Wish I would have taken a pic of the 35 pounds I froze a few weeks ago!

:evilsmile

Mitch


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Just a pinch in between your cheek and gum!! Delisch...


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Dennis...love the avatar! Sort of reminds of a well known guide on the Mo.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Mitch said:


> It's a beautiful thing!
> 
> Wish I would have taken a pic of the 35 pounds I froze a few weeks ago!
> 
> ...



I have a pic at home, I'll try to remember to post.

BTW, we did a half hearted attempt this past weekend and scored probably around 5 gallons. Didn't even wait till we got home, started curing right on the picnic table.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

Did up 4 large skiens last night for this weekend. Here they are drying up a lil bit before hitting the fridge...


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Mitchs avatar is by far the best way to catch salmon.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

:lol::lol::lol:



mechanical head said:


> Just a pinch in between your cheek and gum!! Delisch...


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)




----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Vintage stock, assortment of young 2007/old 2008 steelie roe and some loose 2007 king eggs. 
My only fresh stuff so far this season would be from Huron fish so I didn't keep it.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow.. This stuff is like drugs to you guys


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

sirslurpee said:


> Wow.. This stuff is like drugs to you guys


And Gomer looks like the Pablo Escobar of skein.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

J - Rod said:


> And Gomer looks like the Pablo Escobar of skein.


ha! :lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> Vintage stock, assortment of young 2007/old 2008 steelie roe and some loose 2007 king eggs.
> My only fresh stuff so far this season would be from Huron fish so I didn't keep it.


Did you use a sausage stuffer to do those up? :lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Who would like to make a donation to me???  I have caught 3 kings this year and the ALL have been male! I guess I need to get back out and catch that fat female.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Who would like to make a donation to me???


PM me in advance if yer gonna be coming to the GR area. A fellow morel hunter will look out for another one.



StumpJumper said:


> Did you use a sausage stuffer to do those up? :lol:


Nope. It was a hand job, LOL!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Who would like to make a donation to me???  I have caught 3 kings this year and the ALL have been male! I guess I need to get back out and catch that fat female.


You may have to resort to "milt sacs"...but they only work on a small percentage of the fish.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Ultralight...:lol:


----------

